# Essure procedure



## cconroycpch (May 8, 2008)

I work for an ASC company and we have a physician that wants to start performing Essure procedures.  Can anyone tell me about these procedures?  What cpt and/or HCPCS code(s) would be used?


----------



## salybe (May 13, 2008)

58565 for the essure procedure code.


----------

